# Interesting Photos of Antique Carousels



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2014)

Some interesting photos of antique carousels...http://www.collectorsweekly.com/art...one-antique-merry-go-rounds-fight-extinction/


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Ina (May 16, 2014)

So beautiful Sea, I haven't seen one in so long.


----------



## Pappy (May 17, 2014)

This is the one in Sylvan Beach, NY where we have a camper for the summer. It has been running since the early teens and is enclosed in a large building with several other old games and rides.


----------

